# Sehr Leiser Kühler für Geforce GT 220



## King_Sony (3. Januar 2011)

*Sehr Leiser Kühler für Geforce GT 220*

Hi,
ich suche einen leisen Kühler für meine Geforce GT 220.  Ich habe ein Lian Li PC8 und wollte es eig. als Multimedia/Arbeitspc nutzen, aber die Karte ist einfach zu laut. Hier mal die aktuelle Situation im Lian PC-8.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Sony


----------



## PEG96 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sehr Leiser Kühler für Geforce GT 220*

Der is sehr billig und absolut ausreichen für deine karte Accelero L2 Pro · VGA · Cooling · Arctic Cooling


----------



## King_Sony (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sehr Leiser Kühler für Geforce GT 220*

Hi,

danke für deine Antwort. Sind 35 Grad ok für idl, mir kommts nämlich etwas viel vor..?

LG Sony


----------



## PEG96 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sehr Leiser Kühler für Geforce GT 220*

nein ist ganz normal, meine gtx 470 hat fasst 50°C im idle, die ist aber net mit deiner vergleichbar


----------



## elohim (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sehr Leiser Kühler für Geforce GT 220*

Der L2Pro ist wirklich empfehlenswert, da ausreichend für deine Graka und schön leise.


----------



## norse (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sehr Leiser Kühler für Geforce GT 220*

den selben kühler wollte ich auch empfehlen!

BTW kannst mal ein bild von deiner graka machen? evtl würde es doch auch reichen wenn du einen anderen Lüfter draufpackst.

35°C im idle sind mehr als in ordnung, wichtig ist last-temp 

was du auch machen kannst ist die graka etwas runtertakten, je nachdem was du von ihr verlangst, aber wenn es nur ein Arbeits PC sein solll denk ich mla ein wenig kannste da nach unten gehen.

lg
Norse


----------



## King_Sony (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sehr Leiser Kühler für Geforce GT 220*

Hi,

das mit dem runtertakten hört sich interessant an! Nach endlosen googeln hab ich keine Lösung gefunden und auch im NVIDIA Control Panel finde ich nichts...

Die Garantie bleibt aber oder?


LG und Danke

Sony


----------



## norse (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sehr Leiser Kühler für Geforce GT 220*

naja,beim kühlerumbau geht die theoretisch verloren, bauste jedohc wieder den originalen drauf sehen die es meistens nicht
beim runtertakten passiert nichts, ist ja nur per software auf deinem rechner, das tut der graka sogar gut  

das geht dann wie das übertakten, nur in die andere richtung
gibts genug how-to's zum thema 

BTW wie warm wird deine graka? läuft der lüfter immer gleichlaut? dann hat die graka evtl keien lüftersteuerung sondern läuft immer auf max egal was ist -> lüfter ab, guckn ob sie passiv läuft bzw anderen lüfter übers Mainboard o.Ä. drauf


----------



## King_Sony (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sehr Leiser Kühler für Geforce GT 220*

Hi,

ok dann werde ich weiter suchen 

Ich bau jetzt erst Mal Montag den neuen Lüfter drauf und dann Mal schaun, wies wird . Aber da ich wie gesagt nur zwischen durch eine Bluray schau, verschwendet die Graka wahrscheinlich viel Leistung und somit Temps für nichts. Das mit der Lüfterdrehzahl werde ich dann auch am MO testen.

Und danke für deine Hilfe 

LG Sony


----------

